# Detailing courses?



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

(Reposted)

I'm looking into getting myself some sort of polishing machine but I dont want to just trial and error. I'd rather learn to do it properly before I go out and buy. Is there anywhere or someone that would kindly teach myself or point me in the direction of a college/training school that would plese. In the Area of Fife but can travel.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just saw your thread in Off Topic chat as well...

Happy to do a wee demonstration of machine polishing for you and let you see the ins and out of a couple of machines (PC and Rotary) to give you a flavour of machine polishing.... Drop me a PM if you're interested. :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Just saw your thread in Off Topic chat as well...
> 
> Happy to do a wee demonstration of machine polishing for you and let you see the ins and out of a couple of machines (PC and Rotary) to give you a flavour of machine polishing.... Drop me a PM if you're interested. :thumb:


When I'm at home I certainly will mate.:thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Pm'd Many thanks


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Just saw your thread in Off Topic chat as well...
> 
> Happy to do a wee demonstration of machine polishing for you and let you see the ins and out of a couple of machines (PC and Rotary) to give you a flavour of machine polishing.... Drop me a PM if you're interested. :thumb:


Me to plz


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Same here Dave, if you are up Aberdeen direction doing any jobs or anything would you be able to give me a shout so I could come along and learn?

T


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumb: I'd certainly be interested as I don't have a clue, would like to get some sort of insight into the do's and don'ts


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Guys, I'm wondering if it would be a good idea to plan a little Beginners Mahcine Polishing session somewhere? If folk have an idea of a location, let me know...

Am currently not online much due to having laryngitits, but have seen this thread and am thinking about this as a possible meet.


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Count me in as well, would suggest coming to your kneck of the woods as you are supplying the expertise


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> If folk have an idea of a location, let me know..


*cough* Thurso *cough*

Talking the bird into getting me a pc from santa!


----------



## 14N-FR (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me into this aswell. I have just ordered a UDM and loads of accessories.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a good day could be made of this


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd be up for this as long as I am onshore of course.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have a garage/lock-up Dave? If you do I think the best idea is we come to you, not really fair making you travel when you are doing the teaching. And at this time of year you just know we are going to need shelter.

T


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

id be up for this as well, 
preferably sat morning


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

could you count me in aswell ??? (ill be coming from glasgow)


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I may be interested in this too. Just depends where and when (if I'm not working)


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

I would certainly like to come along, I did watch Dave do my car but would like to see it again.

Now for a date & venue, looks like it would need to a fairly large premises judging by the replies so far.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no garage to speak of myself, I live in a flat... and judging by the response here, looks like a day could be made of this - a starters machining session.

Does anyone have any ideas of a possible location for this event? Would be more than happy to do the demos, but finding a location is sometimes tricky...


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Great idea Dave, im in !:thumb: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## jimex01 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm interested too (work permitting) :thumb: 

So if this is going ahead I'd appreciate a PM from someone :wave:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*I would be keen too*

This would be great - I would be up for a bit of tuition :buffer:

We have space at work but the workshop would only hold 8 - 10 cars allowing for space etc; also a night time would be better which I understand will not suit most folk. Our workshop is shared 8am - 5pm with two other businesses (an accessory shop and a valeting centre) so any earlier would interfere with day to day running of businesses.

The ideal time would either be a Monday or Tuesday night 5pm until 9pm. Or same hours but a Sunday night 

I have always detailed my car to the point of obsession but always by hand. I have a couple of friends with PC's and they have worked on my car with these but I've never done it myself etc; I would also like to learn more about various finishes too.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a look here. Maybe we can do another let people that missed this one get a chance.

www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=48054


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_I'd be up for this too....

I have a garage but it's a bit tight for both a car and someone to work around it so it wouldn't be much use in my opinion.....

However if stuck it's always a possibility...._


----------

